# Eh Copper



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Here is that hand-tagged squad sig I told you I'd draw for you. I noticed you changed your team name, so use this if you want. If not, oh well.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Thats awesome Trey.. We might have to get together and hit up some trains hahaha


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Well you did an excellent job.


----------

